# USCG saves three



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

https://abcnews4.com/news/local/coast-guard-rescues-3-off-seabrook-island-after-sailboat-sinks


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Good on them!

Geeze, it looks like th keel was ripped off. Any info on what happened?


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Wow, No Keel!


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I hope we get to hear the rest of the story.


----------



## Windward Star (Jul 26, 2015)

Three guys bought a boat for $1000, took the boat out the North Edisto inlet on a small craft warning day. Somehow got out of the channel and into shallow water where they bounced off bottom repeatedly.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Windward Star said:


> Three guys bought a boat for $1000, took the boat out the North Edisto inlet on a small craft warning day. Somehow got out of the channel and into shallow water where they bounced off bottom repeatedly.


What brand / model boat?


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow, I just pulled up the charts for that area. Once you're out of that channel it is *shallow*. Like, get out of the boat and walk shallow.


----------



## Windward Star (Jul 26, 2015)

Sorry, I’m not certain on the type of vessel. They were staying in my marina for a few weeks and I saw the back of the boat from a distance. Might have been a Pearson 36. Looking at the uscg pictures it does appear to have been an encapsulated keel with a skeg hung rudder, consistant with the Pearson. 
Really though I gotta think any boat that took a pounding on the bottom like that one did would have lost the keel. From what I was told, second hand, they hit bottom in the trough of every wave. 
With the wind and projected currents that day there was a small craft warning in Charleston harbor so I’m sure they got pounded hard. 
They should never have been out there. Apparently they may have been headed to the Bahamas.


----------

